# Tool Restorations >  Early 1940s Wilton Bullet Vise light restore

## TheArsonSmith4242



----------

Tule (Sep 21, 2019)

----------


## IntheGroove

Wilton, best vise ever. I did a similar job on my Wilton but I used an ultrasonic cleaner and a bead blaster...

----------


## TheArsonSmith4242

This one was so gently used there wasn't really much need.

----------


## high-side

Here is one I did several yrs ago.
 

I used electrolysis to remove the rust.

----------

